# Pierre Jurieu on Romish calumnies against the Reformed religion



## Reformed Covenanter (May 20, 2021)

... They say, That we deny the necessity of Good Works to Salvation; that we make a vile Sinner, after a small act of Faith and Repentance, as just as the Holy Virgin; that we make Men to be Just by the Righteousness of another, as if we should make a black Stuff to be white with the whiteness of another Stuff; that we do clothe our Just man with an imputed Justice, under which are hid the most horrid moral Impurities; that we lead men to Salvation by the way of Crimes, Murders, and Adulteries; that we render the effects of Predestination infallible, like the _Mahumetans;_ so that a Man Predestinate living like a Devil, cannot fail to become happy like an Angel. That we would have an Adulterer, a Fornicator, yea a Man guilty of the Vilest disorders, may be as assured of his Salvation as Jesus Christ; that our Lord Jesus Christ despaired that he was damned; that we are Enemies to the Saints.

In fine, Who could number all the Calumnies wherewith they load us, to render us odious? That is but a small part thereof. And the most terrible of all, it’s that though we justify our selves never so often, and tell them we abhor all those Heresies, that we detest them, that we combat them; though we explain our selves never so much, and declare that the Words so abused are taken in a Counter-sense; though we cry out against the Calumny, protest our Innocency, formally reject all the Consequences imputed to us; that comes to nothing, and they still return to the like again. We must needs be _Heretics_ at any rate, and they repeat against Us this day all those Calamities, with the same air of Confidence as if we had nothing to answer thereto, or had never answered the same. ...

For more, see Pierre Jurieu on Romish calumnies against the Reformed religion.


----------

